# Dressage trainer recommendations?



## PolarSkye (31 October 2013)

We are looking for a good dressage trainer - we event so trainer needs to take that into account - we are based in south Berkshire/Wokingham.

Thanks in advance .

P


----------



## Hexx (31 October 2013)

I would recommend Chris Bates http://chrisbatesequine.co.uk/

He trains classically with a leaning towards natural horsemanship.


----------



## PolarSkye (31 October 2013)

Hexx said:



			I would recommend Chris Bates http://chrisbatesequine.co.uk/

He trains classically with a leaning towards natural horsemanship.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you . . . off to have a look .

P


----------



## merlinsquest (4 November 2013)

Karen crago wife of show jumper paul is in Pangbourne berks. Can thoroughly recommend.  Pm if you want her number.


----------



## smac (4 November 2013)

Sara Jane Lanning is brilliant, she used to event, she is a judge so very useful to have on the ground, and her arena has a few things going on around it so good for those that get easily distracted etc


----------



## nikicb (4 November 2013)

smac said:



			Sara Jane Lanning is brilliant, she used to event, she is a judge so very useful to have on the ground, and her arena has a few things going on around it so good for those that get easily distracted etc
		
Click to expand...

I second Sara - great trainer and very down to earth, and yes the school is great experience for a 'looky' horse.  Also Fi Harter at Tidmarsh and Lindsey Dawes at Fairoak Grange, Tadley are great and probably easier to get to for you.  Lindsey has a lovely indoor school as well as 2 large outdoor schools.  Fi just has a standard 20 x 40 outdoor but she judges for eventing so that might be useful.


----------



## PolarSkye (4 November 2013)

nikicb said:



			I second Sara - great trainer and very down to earth, and yes the school is great experience for a 'looky' horse.  Also Fi Harter at Tidmarsh and Lindsey Dawes at Fairoak Grange, Tadley are great and probably easier to get to for you.  Lindsey has a lovely indoor school as well as 2 large outdoor schools.  Fi just has a standard 20 x 40 outdoor but she judges for eventing so that might be useful.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - will PM you .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (4 November 2013)

smac said:



			Sara Jane Lanning is brilliant, she used to event, she is a judge so very useful to have on the ground, and her arena has a few things going on around it so good for those that get easily distracted etc
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - she sounds like she might work .  Will PM you.

P


----------



## IsabelleJ (4 November 2013)

Sara Jane Lanning is fab and a lovely lovely person. Would be having some lessons with her if my horse wasn't broken!

Isabelle


----------



## nikicb (5 November 2013)

PolarSkye said:



			Thank you - will PM you .

P
		
Click to expand...

I replied - hope you got it ok.


----------

